# Had sigmoid done. Want me to have colonoscopy



## Heckle & Jeckle Bowel (Jul 11, 2002)

Had flexi sigmoidoscopy done on Friday 8/9/2002. When doctor came back in he told me I had Internal hemmorroids, and melonic changes in tissue in four irritating spots. Two in rectum and two in sigmoid colon, he said that this is sometimes consistent with people with IBS. No rush in getting colonoscopy, but wants peace of mind to rule anything else out. They want to look at the entire colon. Not afraid of the procedure, but the results are what is kind of scaring me know. I am a 36 year old male, wife and two kids. IBS, colitis runs in my family but not colon cancer. Has anyone ever got these kinds of results initially, and what was your outcome. Thankyou for reading your responses will be greatly appreciated. I am getting scared. Do not know if I want the answer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

If the doctor said there was no hurry, it probably means just that. If he thought it was colon cancer, I think he'd be wanting you to have it done right away. Have it done for your own peace of mind, but try not to worry.


----------

